# funny sounds



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

My hedgie Holly will make a noise when I hold her some times.
It's not a pop but it sounds a little like one. :? 
she makes it when she's been played with to.
any ideas?


----------



## Nebular (Dec 28, 2010)

Is it almost like a short, quiet, high-pitched squeak/chirp? Norman makes this sound from time-to-time when I'm snuggling with him. Most of the time it's when he's trying to shove his nose into something and nuzzle a little deeper into my shirt, but he also makes it when he's just shuffling around to make himself comfortable. Or is it more like a short, quick breath in or out? Kinda of hard to tell without an actual sound to hear.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf snores, kinda. It's a nasal noise - almost like his nose is running or full...a really soft pop, kinda, whenever he exhales. He only does this when he's snuggled on me and sleeping 'hard'. I'm sure he emits some kind of chemical when he sleeps cuz when he's lying near me, I ALWAYS fall asleep and I sleep 'hard'.

When snuggling, he and my BF fall asleep within 2 minutes and snore at each other. :lol:


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

If it sounds kind of like a chainsaw or a motorboat type noise, its called a hedgehog hiss, which isn't like a cat hiss. My girl does it all the time to me, sometimes they'll do it for a split second, in my case, several minutes. Its kind of a sign of annoyed or unsure of something, but you just ignore it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Do you mean like a soft often rhythmic ticking sound? If so, that is contentment.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

Some of my lilttle guys make this really cute noise that I can only explain as if they were blowing or popping bubbles softly on their lips (if they had human-esque lip). They only do it when snuggly & ostensibly happy. I can re-create the noise by doing said action myself (hence I know how to describe it)...but I suppose that doesn't help a whole lot. :lol: It's freaking adorable when they are all curled up under my chin & starting to fall asleep or rooting around in my hair & begin to do it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

rivoli256 said:


> Some of my lilttle guys make this really cute noise that I can only explain as if they were blowing or popping bubbles softly on their lips (if they had human-esque lip). They only do it when snuggly & ostensibly happy. I can re-create the noise by doing said action myself (hence I know how to describe it)...but I suppose that doesn't help a whole lot. :lol: It's freaking adorable when they are all curled up under my chin & starting to fall asleep or rooting around in my hair & begin to do it.


OMG! That's it!! You described it perfectly! My BF says he's 'blowing snot-bubbles' :roll: but I didn't want to describe it that way.  YOU did a much classier and descriptive job. :lol:


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks, that helps.


----------



## RalphsMum (Oct 14, 2010)

Ralph was snuggling asleep on my Bf's lap one night (no idea whether Ralph was in a good mood or not at this point) and we both heard this popping sound (kinda like when someone puts a finger in their mouth to one side and pulls it out to make a loud pop) We both looked at each other with that "what the h*** are you doing?" kind of look - I thought it was him, he thought it was me :roll: - we both look down at Ralph, popping away to himself in total sleepy oblivion... No clue why he was doing it and to my knowledge he's only done it that one time...


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

MissC said:


> rivoli256 said:
> 
> 
> > Some of my little guys make this really cute noise that I can only explain as if they were blowing or popping bubbles softly on their lips (if they had human-esque lip). They only do it when snuggly & ostensibly happy. I can re-create the noise by doing said action myself (hence I know how to describe it)...but I suppose that doesn't help a whole lot. :lol: It's freaking adorable when they are all curled up under my chin & starting to fall asleep or rooting around in my hair & begin to do it.
> ...


MissC, glad to oblige...I am just glad I made sense to someone out there. Hee! I feel like I am alone in the experience. What's so funny is I was typing that msg at work & making the doofy little noises at the same time. Luckily, they all know I am a weirdo & obsessed with my hedgemonsters, so no worries. :roll:


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

Do any of your pogs ever make a noise that sounds like a little tiny sigh? Yoshi does it after he's given up on being huffy with me. xD Like when we're snuggling, and I pet his back. He'll huff and huff for a few minutes, and then he quiets down, so I stop petting him, and REALLY quietly, he goes "Phew." It is the single cutest noise I have ever heard him make. <3


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Snarf does that, too! He'll be all huffy even when I'm petting him but a few seconds later, I get his half-huff and he gets comfy, then a big siiiiiigh. Love it. :mrgreen: 

I'm pretty sure the little rotter growled at me last night...was very low and quiet (but so was he :lol: ) so not entirely sure but I'm going to listen for it when I tick him off. There will be a LOT of opportunities to hear it. :roll:


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

MissC said:


> I'm pretty sure the little rotter growled at me last night...was very low and quiet (but so was he :lol: ) so not entirely sure but I'm going to listen for it when I tick him off. There will be a LOT of opportunities to hear it. :roll:


I find hedgie growl to be the funniest thing ever. Mustard growls at me whenever I put my hands near her food dish when she's eating. Come on, she's a tiny hog (315g) trying to look so scary... it's almost pathetic. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

[quote="susanaproenca]I find hedgie growl to be the funniest thing ever. Mustard growls at me whenever I put my hands near her food dish when she's eating. Come on, she's a tiny hog (315g) trying to look so scary... it's almost pathetic. :lol:[/quote]

I thought the same thing and even said, "Are you kidding me?" He just huffed at me. Big deal. I walked away, superior in my ability to better vocalize my feelings.


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

> Come on, she's a tiny hog (315g) trying to look so scary... it's almost pathetic.





> I thought the same thing and even said, "Are you kidding me?"


 :lol: My Zoé is 235 grams and growls at me every morning when I clean her cage. I always laugh at her and sometimes I growl back at her. She just growls louder. :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

It's SO hard to be mature around them. :roll: 
I admit to huffing back at Snarf and hissing and, yes,  growling, too.
But, jeez, they're SO over-dramatic about everything. I mean, he just smelled my hand, 3 seconds later, he's hissing like he doesn't know who I am, so I let him smell me again and he's fine. Repeat. Like, really...


----------



## Kuzukuzu27 (Oct 20, 2010)

> It's SO hard to be mature around them.


How true! I hiss back at Yoshi all the time, and he eventually gives up. xD I also spoil him so much. No wonder he's such a brat.  I mean, I pick all the crumbs out of his food dish because he only eats whole kibbles. xD


----------



## justyn98 (Jul 27, 2015)

my hedgehog is making a popping sound with his teeth I don't know what that means if someone know what it means please write me back thank you


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

justyn98 said:


> my hedgehog is making a popping sound with his teeth I don't know what that means if someone know what it means please write me back thank you


This thread is two years old. It's confusing when old threads get brought up, and you will probably receive more feedback if you were to start your own thread.

That being said, hedgehogs pop and huff defensively. It's just part of their nature and should pretty much be ignored (i.e. if he's popping to keep you from handling him, handle him anyway).


----------

